# Working on bacon...



## Mofatguy (Aug 16, 2020)

Been awhile since I could find bellies.
This one is cure 1,salt,brown sugar mixed via diggindogfarms calculator. 10 day cure no rub and applewood pellets in amazin tube.
Put in master built at 120* heat and smoked until tube quit @2.5hrs
Resting in fridge for now but it smells good and Smokey.
Just figuring out how to do bacon in masterbuilt. Only done bacon in a big chief smoker before.
Color is off in pic due to lighting. It’s a good light brown overall


----------



## Braz (Aug 16, 2020)

Mofatguy said:


> ...Just figuring out how to do bacon in masterbuilt. Only done bacon in a big chief smoker before.


Here's how I do bacon in the Masterbuilt electric. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/lockdown-bacon.298119/
I am really happy with how this batch came out.


----------



## boykjo (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice...........  

Boykjo


----------

